# Good price?: Used P229 .40 with 5 mags/$595.00 at LGS



## everready (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi,


I've been lurking for a while doing research on pistols. I've been shopping for a good full sized SA/DA pistol for some time now. I just can't get used to DAO pistols. Today I rented a CZ75, a Glock 17 (I know DAO), a Beretta 92 and a Sig 229, all in 9mm. The Sig felt the best, pointed the best and I had the tightest groups with it. Is there much difference between the 9mm and the .40 as far a performance is concerned. Now I'm wondering if the price the LGS wants is a good deal. What do the Sig gurus think? 
It also comes with night sights.

Thanks in advance,
Al


----------



## everready (Jan 1, 2011)

Well I went and picked it up today. It turns out it's a DAK model. Now I just need to get some practice in.
Thanks for all of the replies BTW.........................


Al


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Sorry I did not see this fast enough......

For around my neck of the woods that would be a very good price.......

The 229 is a nice little gun and will handle all your demands :smt1099


Lateck,

PS; this forum is not as active as say the SIG forum.... So replies are a little slower..


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

*I will tell you from experience the 229 is a nice pistol and a great shooter. I have a P229R and a P6 and they will be the last two pistols I will ever get rid of.*


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Congrats on the 229! They are nice to shoot, especially once you get the .357 barrel....:mrgreen:


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations.

You bought the perfect gun IMHO :smt082

:smt1099


----------

